# Help! Cleaning duo temp pro



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

So I thought I'd give the duo temp pro and grinder a clean today..

popped the blank disk into the portafilter with the tablet and ran shots until it had dissolved.

alao ran a vinegar / water solution through the group head and steam wand as per instructions.

rinsed tank and ran water through the machine again.

now when running the machine without any coffee I'm getting loads of coffee grounds out of the group head. I must have run 10 'shots' but it seems to keep coming!

Is this normal or should I run another back flush cycle with just water to try and flush it through??

Also any ideas what causes this? I tend to leave the portafilter in the machine while I steam my milk should I be removing it each time instead?


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Clean the group head with a brush. There may be some stuck especially where the portafilter sits.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Have you also removed the shower screen prior to all this? There could be all manner of grinds residue behind the screen which will keep coming bit by bit if screen is still in place. I don't think removing the PF before you steam the milk will really make much difference, as the fines get behind the shower screen during the pulling of the shot when it's all under pressure. There could also be grinds behind the PF gasket so I agree with Sarah, give it a scrub with a group brush if you have one.


----------



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks

Have not yet removed the shower screen but have cleaned it with a brush now and this has helped significantly although not completely solved still getting some fines through (hardly any though now and it's had two full tanks of water through it.

will take the shower screen off tomorrow and take a look..

its only a couple of months old so was surprised at the volume coming out but I suppose ts used 2-3 times a day every day...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't know your machine but I will say this: I drop the shower screen on my R58 every day or two (very easy on e61 machine) and there is always a buildup of fines behind it. If the grinds you're finding are coarser than fines then they are not coming from behind the screen, but are probably behind/around the group gasket. This can happen if you undo the PF while there is still pressure and it 'sneezes' , or possibly from too high a dose in the basket.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Don't know about the temp duo pro but for the dual boiler they said to backflush a double shot of water at the end o your use for that day. If with chemicals (maybe one a month?) Then you also want to backflush after they dissolve to work it out of the machine, I think it's usually 5 with just water that's mentioned?


----------

